# What is the farthest shot you are willing to take.



## butrunt (Nov 22, 2001)

Just wondering what distance some of you are willing to shoot. I use a 12 guage with #4 and I will not push 40 yds. Last year I had 3 Toms with 10" plus beards come in together each on several occassions at 45-50 yds, but I will not take it. I didn't harvest any birds last year, but I want a good clean kill and I still rate my hunt a success. I don't know how many big Toms I have let pass because they would not break that 40yds or closer.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I haven't shot at a bird in almost 2 years but when I did my 12g took one out at about 35 real easy. 

Last season I patterned my shotgun and my wife's. the 12g had a real dense pattern at 30yd and the 20g did nearly as well. I then backed out to 60yd. and tried again. My pattern was too sparse to make me comfy, and the 20g was almost not even there. My conclusion from all that is that I would stick to 30 yards with both guns unless I had a perfect shot with lots of time and no distractions. then I might go to 40 with the 20g and 50 with the 12g. I would only do that under perfect conditions.

Lots of guys say they'd shoot up to 75 yards and farther. That's them and I don't think they care about the well being of the critter. My philosophy is that the critter should be left untouched and even unfrightened until all is right and then die instantly.

my.02


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

My mossberg is a 55 yard gun no doubt. I don't think I'd go over that but it does the job. Of course at 20 yards the pattern so tight you could miss too. I'm going to try my bow and the best for me is 25.....marty


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I shoot a 3 1/2 inch mossberg with a turkey full choke. I patterned this gun at 50 yards with #4s. I wouldnt hesitate a bit. I would like them to be within 30 though. 

I am also going to try with a bow this year.


----------



## Clyde (Mar 3, 2002)

I limit myself to about 35 yards.My gun will shoot farther than that,but I just don't think the #6's I shoot carry enough energy out past that range.I'm looking at the N.E.F single shot 10ga. I just wish it had screw in chokes.Anybody know how this gun patterns?Yeah,yeah,I know I don't need a 10ga. but it sounds good.


----------



## Clyde (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Marty! .......If your shootin turkeys at 55 yards with that Mossberg,you better pack your shells with salt.......that way the meat won't go bad before you get to the darn bird!!!!!!!!hee,hee,hee.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Marty don't let them guys get to ya. Us mossburg guys know what they will do!!!! 65 paces and the bird never wiggled. Have taken plenty at 50 paces. I never have gotten kicked to bad by my 835. Just have to e a man about things lol.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

for those guys that say they can shoot up to 75 yards, I say they are full of it. They should not be in the woods if that is as close as they can get to a turkey. For those of you that save you feel comfortable at 50+ I would remind you that shooting at a piece of paper is a lot different than shooting at a wise old tom. There are many factors that could affect your shot and just wound a bird. My advise would be instead of ripping lead try fine tooning your skills and drawing them in a little closer like the rest of us responsible hunters.


----------



## rockinr (Feb 20, 2002)

I hope I don't hurt anyones feelings here, but I always hear people talking about how far they like to shoot at something. I have killed both deer and turkey at the edges of the shooting ranges, but I didn't enjoy it near as much as when I could see the shine in their eyes or hear their breathing (when everything is blacked out except your breathing and their breathing). That is why archery and turkey hunting are so exciting. The true fun is in the closeness to your quarry.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I pattern my mossberg every year. With that new choke I got it's a turkey killing shotgun now. I wouldn't have a problem taking one at 55. I hit that one last year at 42 yds and he hit the ground and anchored him right there. I just want to try my bow. My wife and daughter have tags plus an 82 year old man so I hope they score first. I got 234 so it don't matter......marty


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I have pattered my shotgun at 40 yds and put a sufficient # of pellets in the head/neck with the 3" #4 loads I use. So I know what I do at 40 and that's my limit, I would rather pass then take a chance on hitting the bird and losing it. 

Turkey's are big tough birds and can absorb a hit only to run off and die.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

First of all you should pattern your gun with different shells, to see at what range has the most pellets in a group, that is a killing shot and know the range you are shooting. Good luck.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well Lil Tanker, I have shot many birds with two being record books. I have killed one at 47 paces, and the other at 37paces. I have had many kills at under 20yards, but I know my gun will kill ANY turkey at 50 yards with #4s. I shoot an 835mossberg and I have paper shot this gun many times. I know what this gun can do and that is Kill!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mich buckmaster. Don't mind what lil tanker says there are alot of non belevers. I have flattened birds at 50 and 65 PACES with my 835. Fact is my hunting partner of over 45 years is witness to both kills and he did the measurements. They are both on video. I to know what my 835 will do. I don't like taking these shots but knowing what the gun will do I am not afraid to take them. I don't want a bird closer that 25 yards as there is very little pattern at that range and it is to easy to miss. My three book birds were taken with my old model 12 winchester goose gun The real trophy that had 1 3/8 inch spurs and only an 8 inch beard was shot at 50 paces with the model 12. That bird wouldn't make CBM. All 4 birds came off the same farm in Delta county. It is all in knowing what the gun will do and keeping your cheek on the stock.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Just bought a Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag Turkey Special and patterened it over the last two weekends. I personally would shoot out to 40 yards and be very confident. The gun seemed to really like the 31/2 inch 5 shot. Wish I could say as much for my shoulder and cheek bone. At 50 yards (even with 4 shot) the shot pattern was too spread out for me to be assured of a clean kill. To me, there's nothing worse then wounding a game animal and not finding it.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

TT Maybe you should try ammo changes or chokes. My brother-in-law (stalker) uses a mossy 835 and sometimes his patterns don't open enough for trap until its out there a ways. Thats a problem for shooting trap, but a blessing for wily turkeys. I still think calling them in is better than shooting them far away just because you know you can, but the gun, I believe is capable of a good long kill shot. I don't know which choke stalker was using for trap, but his extra full turkey choke does indeed put lotsa beebees in the bird.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I am using the Mossburg ulti-full factory choke in my 835. That is the choke that is about 3/4 inches or so longer than the rest of the 835 chokes. My gun seems to shoot Remington premier 3 1/2 inch #6 shot the best. I like having the volume of extra shot in a load of 6's. The 6's have not lacked knock down power even at the 65 paces. If your gun shoots 5's better that is what to stick with. I had an Ithica super single that wouldn"t pattern any thing but 5,s worth a hoot. My son blew the head right off a small jake at 15 yards when we were fall hunting with the super single. I also don't like the abuse the 835 hands out. When I am practicing shooting for turkey hunting I drop back to 2 3/4 ammo as I know the pattern with 3 1/2s. All I am trying to do is practice holding the gun right to hit where I want it to.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Sarge, I would like to try some different ammo and choke tubes but the turkey hunting budget for this year is well past used up (first turkey hunt and needed everything). I think next year I may experiment a little. If you have any recomendations for chokes that may work better then the factory choke, I'm all ears.....

Multibeard, your right, that 835 with 3 1/2's will hurt ya if your not hanging onto it.....ask me how I know. I also shot a couple 3 inch loads and seen considerable difference in the patterns when compared to the 3 1/2's. So, I toughed it out with the 3 1/2's. I said it like the 5's but the 6's worked very well too and probably punched out a few more holes. I was thinking the heavier the shot the better. Is this correct?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have not had any trouble using #6 shot. I have killed all of my turkeys with #6 shot. Even when I was shooting 3 inch in my Model 12 goose gun #6 shot did the job and I was shooting old 3 inch lead duck shells. I just like the extra amount of shot. I even have some 3inch #8 hand loads that we were going to try on ducks but never did. Maybe I will try them on doves if we ever get a season.


----------

